# Battery Leak AGAIN



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AVCruze12 - you got hit by the bad battery lottery twice - that sucks. According to JD Powers the most common component to be replaced in the first 36 months of ownership on *any *new car is the battery. For your voltage, that's normal. The Cruze uses a draw based alternator that will charge the battery anywhere from 12.5 V to 14.7 V, depending on the needs of the car. I have seen mine above 14.2 only a few times in 33,000 miles and most of the time it shows high 12s to mid 13s for voltage.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> AVCruze12 - you got hit by the bad battery lottery twice - that sucks. According to JD Powers the most common component to be replaced in the first 36 months of ownership on *any *new car is the battery. For your voltage, that's normal. The Cruze uses a draw based alternator that will charge the battery anywhere from 12.5 V to 14.7 V, depending on the needs of the car. I have seen mine above 14.2 only a few times in 33,000 miles and most of the time it shows high 12s to mid 13s for voltage.


I understand a battery is a wear item but 2 bad ones inside of less than 6 months of ownership is not a very good representation of quality from gm's standpoint. The batteries are obviously from 2 different lots and mfg dates and having the same issue and leaking from the same exact spot. I was almost tempted to just eat the cost of a new battery and not having to deal with the inconvenience of dropping it at the dealer and being without it for the day that is until I priced a replacement at $150+. Last time I bought a battery 3 years ago it was $85 and made in the USA.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> ...until I priced a replacement at $150+. Last time I bought a battery 3 years ago it was $85 and made in the USA.


 I think you have a point - in 2010 I bought an Optima Red Top for my GTO - Advanced Auto says I paid $159 for it. It died and I did get a free replacement - but the current price is $239.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The 1.4T delco battery is 438CCA, noticed the Die hard replacement is 600CCA and an AGM battery, wonder if this would be a better replacement? Cost is $175(sears does have a cheaper battery is $155). 

I understand the variable alternator on the cruze, when new I would see as low as 12.7V idling. However now I never see anything below 13.2V and at times its charging at 15+ volts. Wondering if my battery is getting weaker? I even turned off all things the other day(been driving 2+ hours) and still could not get lower than 13.2V output.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I recently had Wal Mart replace two Exide built batteries in my truck for leaking and it happened over a 10 day period. I was shocked when it happened the second time and so were they. Guess they don't build em like they used to.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Battery quality, especially OEM, tends to be crap these days. My friend's Mazda goes through them like Taylor Swift through boys.

I've replaced FOUR Autozone Duralast batteries (under warranty) within 1-2 years before I got fed up with them and bought an Interstate.

Johnson controls seems to be hit or miss, but get a good brand by them and it'll serve you well. Believe it or not, Walmart's Everstart batteries are actually pretty good (also a JC battery).


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

After the good luck I've had with my little Odyssey PC680 in my Vette I wouldn't bother with another ordinary battery ever again. That little box weighs 15lbs and starts that big high compression V8 no problem. If I did it over again I would buy the next size up since the reserve capacity is small and it doesn't take long to drain it, but considering the size of it and the abuse it's taken the Cruze will get one when it needs a new battery.

FWIW, my late build 2012 Eco is on the factory battery and going strong, even with lots more engine starts than normal (I shut it off at intersections instead of idling).


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would tend to agree that battery's these days are of poor quality. I had replaced 2 from AutoZone for my previous 04 Grand Prix. Car had 4 batt's (Original OEM and the other 3 were AutoZone) Both were less than 18 months old when they went to a dead short. Both were replaced under warranty though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The 1.4T delco battery is 438CCA, noticed the Die hard replacement is 600CCA and an AGM battery, wonder if this would be a better replacement? Cost is $175(sears does have a cheaper battery is $155).
> 
> I understand the variable alternator on the cruze, when new I would see as low as 12.7V idling. However now I never see anything below 13.2V and at times its charging at 15+ volts. Wondering if my battery is getting weaker? I even turned off all things the other day(been driving 2+ hours) and still could not get lower than 13.2V output.


That's a good sign your battery either isn't accepting the charge as well, not holding it as well, or you have a short circuit drain somewhere. The car is working harder to keep the battery charged.


----------

